# The Dark Order plans after brodie lee



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

i don't really know what will AEW do with The Dark Order after brodie lee
but i wish they don't present The Dark Order as comedy jobbers anymore

they should honor brodie lee by either ending The Dark Order completely, or turning it to a very serious very violent faction.

i don't really want The Dark Order to be remembered as a comedy act after brodie lee


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

ENDING the Dark Order would come off as more disrespectful than anything imo.

Brodie embraced the comedy as much as anyone in that stable.

Having said that I think the Dustin - 7 storyline happened in response to getting news of Brodie's health. I think he is going to be new exalted one or leader or whatever cult title they will give to him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I still think it’s too soon for a post like this but I would give them a new leader or re-purpose them. Brodie loved the comedy in the Dark Order probably more than Silver in fact. If they can sign Erick Rowan to take over as his successor that would be a beautiful transition and tribute.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

Introduce the puppet master that's been pulling the strings of The Dark Order. Let him induce his plan of rage and chaos on AEW. The Dark Order shall run wild like the hounds of hell destroying everything and everyone in their path. No one is safe from.................................................. 

The Supreme Being​


----------



## oglop44 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hangman? I agree with the poster who mentioned Dustin though, that's a really interesting choice


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

go stros said:


> Introduce the puppet master that's been pulling the strings of The Dark Order. Let him induce his plan of rage and chaos on AEW. The Dark Order shall run wild like the hounds of hell destroying everything and everyone in their path. No one is safe from..................................................
> 
> The Supreme Being​


Who’s that little child?


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I still think it’s too soon for a post like this but I would give them a new leader or re-purpose them. Brodie loved the comedy in the Dark Order probably more than Silver in fact. If they can sign Erick Rowan to take over as his successor that would be a beautiful transition and tribute.


I was gonna call the Erick rowan. I remember him saying he doesn’t know where he’d end up but he needs to stay away from Brodie lee as they keep ending up
Together 😂.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I still think it’s too soon for a post like this but I would give them a new leader or re-purpose them. Brodie loved the comedy in the Dark Order probably more than Silver in fact. If they can sign Erick Rowan to take over as his successor that would be a beautiful transition and tribute.


Erick Rowan was good friends with brodie lee
i think it would be a good idea to at least try this


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Erik Redbeard would be perfect continuation and transition esp if they let him be himself on the mic while a monster in the ring.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Almost feels a bit too soon to be talking about this but I guess it will be a topic at some point. I hope they don't drop it completely as it'd feel fairly disrespectful, Brodie Lee went all in on being The Exalted One and doing his Vince parody. Although I don't know who they should go with, I don't think they can put Evil Uno back as the leader but not sure who would become the de facto leader.

I do like the suggestions of Erik Redbeard (fka Rowan) to fill in, they were close and just tried to stay apart after leaving WWE since they wanted to try something else other than being a tag team forever.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

the idea of the thread is that i want them to do something good for brodie lee's memory
especially since The Dark Order represents brodie lee's whole body of work there


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The group still sucks and should've been ended. But if you're going to bring his death to TV disbanding just for that doesn't seem like the way to go. Just stay the course they were on and break it up naturally


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Turn them babyface and make them anti heroes or something. They were already getting cheered more and more anyway and I don’t see many fans having the heart to see them as heels now.

You have Team Taz and Eddie Kingston’s group to be your heel stables.

Make Hangman the new leader, or perhaps Evil Uno and Anna Jay as co-leaders.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Hangman page gives into his demons and goes completely insane with power taking over the Dark Order.Using his new muscle he Takes out all the top 5 contenders leading to the rematch with omega.

Or Sting lol?


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Shawn spears since he is going with the whole underappreciated,under utilized angle reemerges as a brutal leader of dark order.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Hangman page gives into his demons and goes completely insane with power taking over the Dark Order.Using his new muscle he Takes out all the top 5 contenders leading to the rematch with omega.





$Dolladrew$ said:


> Shawn spears since he is going with the whole underappreciated,under utilized angle reemerges as a brutal leader of dark order.


i like both ideas


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Turn them face. It's going to be a hard road to do things "tastefully" without people getting offended.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> i like both ideas


Personally I'd go spears because Hangman has such potential as a face and spears disappearing in kayfabe could play nicely into the storyline.

At the same time you could use the DARK ORDER as rock bottom for Page so that the eventual face turn has a bigger payoff once he shakes his demons.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

They should use Lee as a cult figure, much like a real cult would. They can do everything in Brodie's name and refer to him as a martyr. Obviously, if the family are okay with it that is.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The group overall will be babyface for awhile regardless. John Silver has practically been a babyface lately as it is. Especially when he and Reynolds dressed up to match with Hangman Page.

Erick Redbeard and Shawn Spears are nice suggestions. Erick was pretty decent on the mic. during the end of his run in WWE. Especially when he broke away from Daniel Bryan on Smackdown. They could go with Colt Cabana for all that we know.

For now I am sure they aren't thinking very far ahead because Brodie Lee just recently moved on from this world.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Shawn spears since he is going with the whole underappreciated,under utilized angle reemerges as a brutal leader of dark order.


Eww at Spears lol


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Random thought...

What if they brought Rowan in taking over the "family " business?



RapShepard said:


> Eww at Spears lol


Hey I might be minority but I really like spears I hope he gets a more prominent role.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

End it. It’s done. It was over ages ago, but Brodie’s passing is a good excuse for a write-off because they were too stubborn/stupid to admit it was done last year.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The Wood said:


> End it. It’s done. It was over ages ago, but Brodie’s passing is a good excuse for a write-off because they were too stubborn/stupid to admit it was done last year.


I think it would be in bad taste to just kill it,especially with their popularity rising and the storyline with Page starting to get going.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Random thought...
> 
> What if they brought Rowan in taking over the "family " business?
> 
> ...


Hey we all like who we like, I like Joey Janela [emoji23].


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

They have to turn face now.

Make Sting their leader and make them a super face faction.

If not him them either Hangman or Dustin.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Hey we all like who we like, I like Joey Janela [emoji23].


Its wrestling bro you pick your favorite Carney and run with it lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Possibilities:

1. Dustin Rhodes (new Dark Side character)
2. Lance Archer w/ Jake Roberts (turning it into a violent, non-comedic group)
3. Matt Hardy (playing up on the eccentric, goofy side of it)
4. Shawn Spears (new character)
5. Erick Redbeard (homage to Brodie, but does he have mic skills?)
6. Marty Scurll (friend of the Elite, but still has some allegations hanging over his head)
7. No one - it either disbands or becomes a full-on undercard group.

Has Sami Calihan renewed his IMPACT contract? He was rumoured to be a candidate for DO leadership before Brodie.

If Aleister Black is given a WWE release (since he is 'no longer brought up in creative'), he and Zelina could be another candidate.

I'm not high on the Hangman or Sting suggestions. It makes no sense to me to have a group called the 'Dark Order' become full-on babyfaces. May as well disband them and create a new babyface group if they want one.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

Dustin would be interesting because he would probably bring the group closer to what they were supposed to be originally, but I like the idea of bringing Rowan in (though I see a lot of people having an issue with this)


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Sting is a good shout as a faction leader especially at his age. If they want Dark Order to turn face, Sting becoming leader would work out well. 

I was thinking that Matt Hardy or Hangman Page will be new leader but I do like the Sting suggestion.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Dork Order was cringey from day 1... never quite worked. Time to break up the group. Keep the funny bald midget and fire everyone else.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'd finish it. Have a heartfelt moment where they say they could never find someone as good as Brodie to be their leader and split.

Keep the good ones release the bad ones.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

You could have a storyline where people fight for control 

or

mystery reveal of new leader.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

They'll probably just stay the course with them and get them a new leader when/if it's called for.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

3venflow said:


> 5. Erick Redbeard (homage to Brodie, but does he have mic skills?)


He lost some momentum with that stupid spider in the mystery cage thing but he was doing some pretty good work after splitting from Bryan. Not like he's topping any lists of best mic workers ever or anything but he can put in work on the promo department.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

With the name The Dark Order means it must be a heel force, overall. There are ways to continue the legacy Brodie left behind regarding the group. This group will need to refocus, and build two new wrestlers for the future, and go back to being the traditionalist, not breaking kayfabe. There are a few within AEW that can pull it off including Matt Hardy, Dustin, Luchasaurus, and then there are outsiders like Rowan (RedBeard), Raven, Rush, Marty Scurll, Jessica Havok.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

NapperX said:


> With the name The Dark Order means it must be a heel force, overall. There are ways to continue the legacy Brodie left behind regarding the group. This group will need to refocus, and build two new wrestlers for the future, and go back to being the traditionalist, not breaking kayfabe. There are a few within AEW that can pull it off including Matt Hardy, Dustin, Luchasaurus, and then there are outsiders like Rowan (RedBeard), Raven, Rush, Marty Scrull, Jessica Havok.


They could be face with Sting or Darby Allen as the leader saying that Darkness is just a natural balance, and compare to the top heel Kenny Omega who sometimes wears bright colors


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

the story writes its self 


> Hangman, AEW’s biggest “loser” (lost in the first world title match, cost his team the Tag Titles after a great run, lost to his former tag partner, lost his stable, etc), taking a charge with AEW’s stable centered around turning losers into winners, showing them a way to go on as faces, which in turns shows _him_ to go on as a true face.
> And when everything is perfect (someone in the group wins gold, they get a big PPV win, etc), Page leaves, in true cowboy form, because the town can survive without him, and the cowboy must finish his own chapters in life.





> Hangman to lead the Dark Order. Turn them faces. Bunch of lost souls, happy to be together sticking up for each other. Eventually Hangman and Anna wins the World title, and they all celebrate in memory of Brodie.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

I'd love to see Dustin or Erik become the leader, but if not them then I'd default to my original suggestion as the leader of Dark Order. 

*Mil Muertes.

















*


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Do not exploit the death of Brodie Lee to make them babyfaces, please. Just let it end.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

They been an mess from Day one so I think the best idea is for them now is just to fade them out


----------



## RyRyLloyd (May 23, 2020)

There is no way that Dark Order theme music hits and they get booed. They are Brodie’s boys (and girl). In a way, Brodie’s passing is their face turn. Next time they come out, they’ll be cheered. They’re a loveable bunch as is.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

If I was AEW I would sign Erik Reckbeard (Rowan), make him the new exalted leader of Dark Order and have him win the AEW Title in honor of his close friend and brother Brodie Lee. I'm just throwing out ideas.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RyRyLloyd said:


> There is no way that Dark Order theme music hits and they get booed. They are Brodie’s boys (and girl). In a way, Brodie’s passing is their face turn. Next time they come out, they’ll be cheered. They’re a loveable bunch as is.


They should turn face 100% at this point. No way they get booed.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

americanoutlaw said:


> They been an mess from Day one so I think the best idea is for them now is just to fade them out


Agree. They are not really feuding with anyone at the moment. Maybe setup one more match against the Inner Circle whereby they get finally a win and pay tribute to Brodie Lee afterwards.

Breaking them up won’t affect much as the group can easily split into tag teams. Uno & Grayson, Silver & Reynolds, Vance & Angels. Cabana goes back to talent enhancement role on Dark.

Going their separate ways shouldn’t really affect Anna Jay too. Because Dark Order didn’t really get involved in her matches. She could still pull off the queen slayer moniker on her own or Tay Conti gets more involved cornering Anna Jay.

I think that is the best option than appointing a new leader. If they went down that route, it would get shit on straight away by the fans. Even if it was a face like Hangman Page in this role. It would be very awkward for him.


----------



## Ayres (May 26, 2020)

I personally feel like it’s too early to be talking about this but I would shoot for a home run and go with Anna Jay as the chosen leader


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Gotta keep The Dark Order together. I can't imagine Jon/Brodie's wishes for his boys would be to scatter them and job them out. The Dark Order has been picking up steam and popularity. I would give a nice salute and send-off to their Exalted Leader then carry on as a group either with Evil Uno in charge or maybe getting someone like Erick Rowan to take over.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Keep them together. Have Uno step up as the leader since he can talk and is No. 1.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Dark Order 


Thomazbr said:


> ENDING the Dark Order would come off as more disrespectful than anything imo.
> 
> Brodie embraced the comedy as much as anyone in that stable.
> 
> Having said that I think the Dustin - 7 storyline happened in response to getting news of Brodie's health. I think he is going to be new exalted one or leader or whatever cult title they will give to him.


Dark Order Sucks


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Dark Order is possibly the worst faction in wrestling history. It’s been pushed way too hard too. Like, any other stable that has sucked this bad hasn’t been anywhere near as important.

The only one that has me questioning it are the Aces & Eights. But I’m not sure whether or not to count TNA.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

I enjoy the Dark Order.
It's made up of two tag teams that I enjoy, a women's wrestler who probably has some potential out there I would know tbh, and, when he gives a shit, a great babyface wrestler and when he doesn't a fun midcard guy.

Five and Ten are whatever to me.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Wood said:


> The Dark Order is possibly the worst faction in wrestling history. It’s been pushed way too hard too. Like, any other stable that has sucked this bad hasn’t been anywhere near as important.
> 
> The only one that has me questioning it are the Aces & Eights. But I’m not sure whether or not to count TNA.


Retribution from WWE would like to send their greetings 
Slapjack and T-Bar scream from six feet under 💀


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

The Wood said:


> The only one that has me questioning it are the Aces & Eights. But I’m not sure whether or not to count TNA.


I thought Aces & Eights was the worst with all of their wannabe poser biker crapola.


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

Am I the only one who likes them? And find them funny as fuck especially on BTE. I genuinely think they'll go down the Rey Mysterio route after Eddie passed away and make John Silver world champ with him dedicating it to Brodie Lee as a feel good factor.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I thought Aces & Eights was the worst with all of their wannabe poser biker crapola.


The idea of A&E was good, and it certainly separated Bully Ray from Bubba Ray Dudley and Team 3D, so by that account, it was a success. Some of the individual members of A&E was a bit of a letdown though. Mike Knox and Festus? Meh. Eric Bishoffs rookie of a son? Even bigger letdown.
But here´s the fun part; An AEW reunion of A&E is not completely impossible. Bully Ray is without a contract, Ivelisse and Taz is in AEW, Gallows in TNA, Anderson in NWA, and almost everyone else from that stable is working small indie promotion (which speaks volumes of the lack of real star power in that stable)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Retribution to me is worse than Dark Order. I thought Ace's & Eights was better than both Dark Order & Retribution lol


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Deepvoice80 said:


> Am I the only one who likes them? And find them funny as fuck especially on BTE. I genuinely think they'll go down the Rey Mysterio route after Eddie passed away and make John Silver world champ with him dedicating it to Brodie Lee as a feel good factor.


LOL John Silver world champion? Tell me you aren't serious.


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

Anna Jay is Too good to be held down by the dark order


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

IDK if this group can be disbanded now. They might become a face act. What are their options if they stay heel?


Go back to Evil Uno
Co-rulers Anna Jay & Tay Conti, who have a long term power struggle on the basis of morality, basically suggesting one of them will get kicked out of DO. But that storyline could also happen without the Dark Order, and with them as a tag team.
Bring in Erik Redbeard to lead Dark Order, now that Mil Muertes is in MLW
Making them a face act seems like the best way to go.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

The Wood said:


> Do not exploit the death of Brodie Lee to make them babyfaces, please. Just let it end.


Agreed,just retire the group because no one can replace brodie lee.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

It's time to end the gimmick


----------



## The Principal (Apr 5, 2019)

Deepvoice80 said:


> Am I the only one who likes them? And find them funny as fuck especially on BTE. I genuinely think they'll go down the Rey Mysterio route after Eddie passed away and make John Silver world champ with him dedicating it to Brodie Lee as a feel good factor.


Not world champ. Since Brodie was the TNT champ and lost the title in his final match, it would be cool to see Silver beat Darby to win it and the Dark Order comes out to celebrate in honor of Brodie. Instead of their hand claw looking sign they make, change it to just pointing one finger into the sky for the Exalted One. Let Silver have a short run and then Darby can win the belt back like Cody did.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Thinking about this now after last night

it would be great if they are rudderless and asking Hangman to lead them - and him thinking he cannot live up to the legacy of Brodie

and a whole arc of him getting his mojo back as the leader of a face Dark Order

because again.... the DO will never be boo’d again


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Turn them all corporate and under be Omega's entourage?

Have a few weeks of them moping about the loss of their leader, and Omega the wrestling god comes in and takes them under his wing as his minions.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Thinking about this now after last night
> 
> it would be great if they are rudderless and asking Hangman to lead them - and him thinking he cannot live up to the legacy of Brodie
> 
> ...


I'd be down for that! Imagine the moment when Page finally beats Omega for the belt and he dedicates it to Brodie. I love Page and think he could do the storyline justice - he's the type of guy you just want to root for.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

My main problem is they're called the DARK ORDER and making them babyfaces just seems... weird. Rename them the Light Order or Happy Order or Cowboy Shit (if they go the Hangman route) or whatever, and have them wear funky emoji flavoured masks if you want them to be loveable babyfaces, leaving room for an actual dark side faction. Even Death Triangle have turned semi-babyface so there'd be no real dark side group.

I seriously think AEW should sign Erick Redbeard. It's not emotion saying that and I don't care that he used to work with WWE. He's a legit looking heavyweight who can work and AEW's big guy matches, rare as they may be (ie. Wardlow vs. Luchasaurus, Hobbs vs. Cage), are really fun.

If they want to really legitimize the DO as a threat and keep them heel, Archer as leader with Redbeard as added muscle, plus Jake as the mouthpiece, could take them in a darker, more sinister direction. Archer is great and perhaps should get the Brodie push (ie. actually holding a title). Dustin Rhodes with a rejigged character could also work.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> My main problem is they're called the DARK ORDER and making them babyfaces just seems... weird. Rename them the Light Order or Happy Order or Cowboy Shit (if they go the Hangman route) or whatever, and have them wear funky emoji flavoured masks if you want them to be loveable babyfaces, leaving room for an actual dark side faction. Even Death Triangle have turned semi-babyface so there'd be no real dark side group.
> 
> I seriously think AEW should sign Erick Redbeard. It's not emotion saying that and I don't care that he used to work with WWE. He's a legit looking heavyweight who can work and AEW's big guy matches, rare as they may be (ie. Wardlow vs. Luchasaurus, Hobbs vs. Cage), are really fun.
> 
> If they want to really legitimize the DO as a threat and keep them heel, Archer as leader with Redbeard as added muscle, plus Jake as the mouthpiece, could take them in a darker, more sinister direction. Archer is great and perhaps should get the Brodie push (ie. actually holding a title). Dustin Rhodes with a rejigged character could also work.


nah - Dark Order is a great name - its ironic as faces

i mean ‘the Punisher’ is a superhero

and ’Venom’ - its a great juxtaposition to have guys named The Dark Order be supportive good guys


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

After last night I think the best choice is to just disband them

1. The next leader will never be able to overcome Brodie's shadow. Not because he was a good leader, but death casts a big shadow. It being a group just makes the death impossible to move on from. 

2. Do they really want to run the risk of being seen as just like WWE were they use real life death for storylines. I don't mind it, but I know a lot of folk found Rey's Rumble win and title win in poor taste. I know a lot find those moments when they mention real deaths as inappropriate.

Do you really want them using the fact that Brodie died for face pops? I mean we got Jon Silver champion suggestions. Suggestion that his death be used so Hangman can get his mojo back. Is that really something they should do?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I dunno based on last night's show, my interest in Dark Order is at an all-time high. I think you have to keep it going and hopefully avoid the mistakes WWE made with Rey Mysterio in the wake of Eddie's passing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> After last night I think the best choice is to just disband them
> 
> 1. The next leader will never be able to overcome Brodie's shadow. Not because he was a good leader, but death casts a big shadow. It being a group just makes the death impossible to move on from.
> 
> ...


there is a major difference is ‘eddies is in hell’ randy storyline - and people trying to live up to Brodie’s level or winning stuff in tribute

besides Rey winning the rumble was very well received during that time if i recall correct


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> there is a major difference is ‘eddies is in hell’ randy storyline - and people trying to live up to Brodie’s level or winning stuff in tribute
> 
> besides Rey winning the rumble was very well received during that time if i recall correct


Its not really much difference ones for cheap heel heat and the other is for a cheap face pop. I don't tend to mind stuff like that if the family doesn't. But I know it usually gets dragged in our bubble at least. If you look at the Wrestling Observer Newsletter Awards, exploiting a death has won worst promotional tactic of the year multiple times in multiple companies. The Eddie stuff included. 

Plus as much as I don't like The Dark Order you also don't want all of those wrestlers getting stuck as a tribute act you know. Outside of Colt, Uno, and Grayson none of them are established with a long standing character of their own. Rey could survive the "doing it for Eddie" angle because at the end of the day he was Rey Mysterio someone fans had loved since 96/97. 

On the flip we don't really know much about a Preston Vance, Jon Silver, Alex Reynolds, or the 5 guy. They have to be established as their own men because eventually, folk are going to move on from cheering them because Brodie died.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I dunno based on last night's show, my interest in Dark Order is at an all-time high. I think you have to keep it going and hopefully avoid the mistakes WWE made with Rey Mysterio in the wake of Eddie's passing.


Of course because the death is fresh and the situation seems ripe for a heart felt story we don't get a lot of in modern wrestling. But how do you avoid the mistakes WWE made with Eddie? It's not just the "he's in hell" part that got heat from a Meltzer and hardcore fans. It was the whole thing. Ultimately if you make it an entire angle you're asking fans to cheer them because they were friends with the guy who's no longer here.


----------



## intelligent person (Dec 23, 2020)

they should make an ankle in which they resurrect him and he becomes literally this supreme being,dark deity etc,it would be awesome. ofc,they should resurrect him only IN KAYFABE,that's almost impossible to do in real life lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

intelligent person said:


> they should make an ankle in which they resurrect him and he becomes literally this supreme being,dark deity etc,it would be awesome. ofc,they should resurrect him only IN KAYFABE,that's almost impossible to do in real life lol


So this guy is still here but all the other guys are banned? OK.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

They need to make it a support group. I’m 100% serious here, #jointhedarkorder.

People struggling with things like hangman.

survivors guilt from the current members of DO. 

Guys like Erik Row... Redbeard mourning over Brodie.

Matt Cardona not having a “contract” despite being a pro for over a decade.

Joey Janela after Penelope left him( I hate JJ but it’s just an example)

Jungle Boy struggling with the loss of his father.

Chris Daniels realizing that his career is coming to an end.

Stuff like that. That’s how you turn them face and when enough time passes and they need to turn heel again, start acting like a cult again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## intelligent person (Dec 23, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> So this guy is still here but all the other guys are banned? OK.


why shouldn't I be here PAL?! whut da heck do u have against me bruh?! :SS preposterous..


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Retribution to me is worse than Dark Order. I thought Ace's & Eights was better than both Dark Order & Retribution lol


Aces and Eights was actually a smart concept. It used the popularity of SOA and had a great payoff with the Bully Ray turn. Who knows where Dark Order goes from here? Hearing about the kind of man that Brodie was, I don't think he would want his colleagues held down just to continue it in his memory.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

intelligent person said:


> why shouldn't I be here PAL?! whut da heck do u have against me bruh?! :SS preposterous..


Your existence is dragging down the collective IQ of humanity.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Its not really much difference ones for cheap heel heat and the other is for a cheap face pop. I don't tend to mind stuff like that if the family doesn't. But I know it usually gets dragged in our bubble at least. If you look at the Wrestling Observer Newsletter Awards, exploiting a death has won worst promotional tactic of the year multiple times in multiple companies. The Eddie stuff included.
> 
> Plus as much as I don't like The Dark Order you also don't want all of those wrestlers getting stuck as a tribute act you know. Outside of Colt, Uno, and Grayson none of them are established with a long standing character of their own. Rey could survive the "doing it for Eddie" angle because at the end of the day he was Rey Mysterio someone fans had loved since 96/97.
> 
> On the flip we don't really know much about a Preston Vance, Jon Silver, Alex Reynolds, or the 5 guy. They have to be established as their own men because eventually, folk are going to move on from cheering them because Brodie died.


I'm not gonna book an angle but there's a lot of easily identifiable things that went wrong in the Mysterio storyline.

-Randy's tasteless line about Eddie being in hell

-During this period Rey was more of an Eddie Guerrero tribute act than being Rey Mysterio, right down to his mannerisms and moveset

-Rey's world title run was horrible, with him losing almost all of his non-title matches.

So, just don't do anything similar to any of that.


----------



## intelligent person (Dec 23, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Your existence is dragging down the collective IQ of humanity.


nope,it's quite the opposite my dawg,it's INCREASING the collective iq, cuz I'm extremely intelligent bruh


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I'm not gonna book an angle but there's a lot of easily identifiable things that went wrong in the Mysterio storyline.
> 
> -Randy's tasteless line about Eddie being in hell
> 
> ...


I agree. The last thing we need is some tiny guy like Silver (someone with about 1/10th of Mysterio's talent) holding a title.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

intelligent person said:


> nope,it's quite the opposite my dawg,it's INCREASING the collective iq, cuz I'm extremely intelligent bruh


Well, reading your posts decreases mine. You will be banned within the day. You have no chance to survive, make your time.


----------



## intelligent person (Dec 23, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Well, reading your posts decreases mine. You will be banned within the day. You have no chance to survive, make your time.


why would I be banned lol wtf,makes no sense,I never insulted nobody,threaten anybody or anything similar,those are the only reasons to ban someone,for normal,intelligent people,not so called ''trolling'' rofl


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

I think it would be cool and hopefully considered a nice gesture if they used their salute as a sign of respect to their exalted one.

I think it would be a good storyline if they looked for their next leader (while maintaining Brodie's principles). It could be someone like Hangman who could be uneasy about it, but a straight man, and trying to feel accepted. Or maybe someone else can come along like Brodie that's tough as nails.

I think the main things for me is that they should turn face, find a strong "straight man type"to play the leader and continue some kind of tribute to Brodie.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

the dark order can not be saved. And what now people pretend they like the groups because someone lost their life ? I dont personally think there is much of a strong tie people seem to think with lee and dark order. I think it should just be more of a AEW legacy of paying tribute respect to him and leave it at that. Most people hate the dark order,There is no evidence they are popular.No record tshirt sales. Facts are facts and there is no saving them moving forward other than what i see is fake pop for a little while out of someone elses expense. Likely they will pull classic aew flip flopping heel face and make them face now for some temporarily pops . Group called dark order in any shape or form should not be faces

and yes im sure they will go the root of replacing him as a leader


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> After last night I think the best choice is to just disband them
> 
> 1. The next leader will never be able to overcome Brodie's shadow. Not because he was a good leader, but death casts a big shadow. It being a group just makes the death impossible to move on from.
> 
> ...


I get where you're coming from - it's a fine line between honouring Brodie's memory in a thoughtful way and coming off looking like you're taking advantage of a tragic event. Maybe too risky (I'd understand not going down that route) but I do genuinely think it could be done tastefully and provide the fans, wresters and his family with some special moments along the way. At the very least, the family would need to be OK with it though.



Geeee said:


> I dunno based on last night's show, my interest in Dark Order is at an all-time high. I think you have to keep it going and hopefully avoid the mistakes WWE made with Rey Mysterio in the wake of Eddie's passing.


That's how I feel, I care about them more than ever now


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> the dark order can not be saved. And what now people pretend they like the groups because someone lost their life ? I dont personally think there is much of a strong tie people seem to think with lee and dark order. I think it should just be more of a AEW legacy of paying tribute respect to him and leave it at that. Most people hate the dark order,There is no evidence they are popular.No record tshirt sales. Facts are facts and there is no saving them moving forward other than what i see is fake pop for a little while out of someone elses expense. Likely they will pull classic aew flip flopping heel face and make them face now for some temporarily pops . Group called dark order in any shape or form should not be faces
> 
> and yes im sure they will go the root of replacing him as a leader


You might be right, I looked at Pro Wrestling Tees and only groups in top sellers for the year were Inner Circle and Best Friends. Not sure how ro judge otherwise.

That being said, I feel they were getting better with John Silver playing the Stevie Richards to Brodie. I was really enjoying the wrestlers and their dynamic which is the opposite of how I felt a year ago about them.

I'm definitely willing to at least see where the Hangman story goes. Kind of fits too since he lost his friends and Dark Order is trying to recruit lost souls and need a strong person more than ever. I think it's a pretty cool organic story.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> I agree. The last thing we need is some tiny guy like Silver (someone with about 1/10th of Mysterio's talent) holding a title.


I dunno I think you could have some combination of Dark Order win the tag team titles. Guaranteed to be more interesting champions than SCU


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I dunno I think you could have some combination of Dark Order win the tag team titles. Guaranteed to be more interesting champions than SCU


I like Presten Vance a lot and am not completely anti-Stu and Uno. Uno is a bit too goofy for me right now though. I would not be opposed to it if given the proper build. I just do not want to see that stuff happen only because of brodie, like the Mysterio stuff. I am a huge Mysterio fan but hated that run for anyone curious.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

zaz102 said:


> You might be right, I looked at Pro Wrestling Tees and only groups in top sellers for the year were Inner Circle and Best Friends. Not sure how ro judge otherwise.
> 
> That being said, I feel they were getting better with John Silver playing the Stevie Richards to Brodie. I was really enjoying the wrestlers and their dynamic which is the opposite of how I felt a year ago about them.
> 
> ...



Oh for sure I will give them a chance but like many has said you pretty much have to change so much for them to work.

It's just weird how it's like they are masked but not mask


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I'm not gonna book an angle but there's a lot of easily identifiable things that went wrong in the Mysterio storyline.
> 
> -Randy's tasteless line about Eddie being in hell
> 
> ...


But if you look at most of the suggestions they highly revolve around whoever being a tribute act. I just don't see how you can do a storyline where it doesn't include the first 2 points to some noticeable degree. If faces are using him as a pop eventually a heel is going to use him as heat. The majority of The Dark Order members don't even have characters. So tribute act would become their thing by default. 



Pentagon Senior said:


> I get where you're coming from - it's a fine line between honouring Brodie's memory in a thoughtful way and coming off looking like you're taking advantage of a tragic event. Maybe too risky (I'd understand not going down that route) but I do genuinely think it could be done tastefully and provide the fans, wresters and his family with some special moments along the way. At the very least, the family would need to be OK with it though.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I feel, I care about them more than ever now


Idk if wrestling has the writing to pull it off to where it doesn't eventually offend people. I'm not going to personally take them to task for it. I'm just predicting it doesn't go over well. Hangman doesn't need Brodie to be over so it'd be a waste. Anybody else heading the story it's going to be hard to shake the stigma they're only being pushed because of a death. 

I think them all coming to the agreement to disband as nobody could replace Brodie and lead them would be the best move. That way Brodie is respectfully given his flowers, but the rest are allowed to grow.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> So this guy is still here but all the other guys are banned? OK.


you’re right, all obvious trolls should be banned, not just a select few


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> I agree. The last thing we need is some tiny guy like Silver (someone with about 1/10th of Mysterio's talent) holding a title.


Silver is for sure gonna hold a title - you can see it coming a mile away

the dude is O-vah!


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

shandcraig said:


> Oh for sure I will give them a chance but like many has said you pretty much have to change so much for them to work.
> 
> It's just weird how it's like they are masked but not mask


Great point. I'll give them credit, they successfully overhauled it once with Brodie Lee. But to do it a second time without copying Brodie (which can't be duplicated) would be very difficult.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Its not really much difference ones for cheap heel heat and the other is for a cheap face pop. I don't tend to mind stuff like that if the family doesn't. But I know it usually gets dragged in our bubble at least. If you look at the Wrestling Observer Newsletter Awards, exploiting a death has won worst promotional tactic of the year multiple times in multiple companies. The Eddie stuff included.
> 
> Plus as much as I don't like The Dark Order you also don't want all of those wrestlers getting stuck as a tribute act you know. Outside of Colt, Uno, and Grayson none of them are established with a long standing character of their own. Rey could survive the "doing it for Eddie" angle because at the end of the day he was Rey Mysterio someone fans had loved since 96/97.
> 
> On the flip we don't really know much about a Preston Vance, Jon Silver, Alex Reynolds, or the 5 guy. They have to be established as their own men because eventually, folk are going to move on from cheering them because Brodie died.


i hear you, but we’ll just have to see

this is kinda a unique situation - one of the biggest stars died very young in the company’s life cycle

arguably, more people know who Luke Harper is as opposed to what AEW is

letting Dark Order die (will rightfully) play bad with the fans - as they are over. Not remembering Brodie will be insincere - he was a much bigger star than the DO and all were elevated by him

so, you are kinda stuck to a degree with whatever is next - keeping it going, but also keeping it classy

personally, i think they’ll thread that needle


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i hear you, but we’ll just have to see
> 
> this is kinda a unique situation - one of the biggest stars died very young in the company’s life cycle
> 
> ...


Well definitely see where it goes. I do disagree about The Dark Order being over though. They're a weird case where they're over on BTE, but idk if they're over on Dynamite besides Silver who clearly has translated that overness. Part of that is on AEW though as they always seemed to pull the rug from under them. While I can back an eternal fail when it matters guy like Kane, most get bored of that. When you look at it everytime they picked up steam, they just inexplicably didn't win when it mattered. 

But right or wrong it's going to certainly be interesting to see how they handle it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you’re right, all obvious trolls should be banned, not just a select few


Aaaand he's gone. That was quick and well deserved.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Well definitely see where it goes. I do disagree about The Dark Order being over though. They're a weird case where they're over on BTE, but idk if they're over on Dynamite besides Silver who clearly has translated that overness. Part of that is on AEW though as they always seemed to pull the rug from under them. While I can back an eternal fail when it matters guy like Kane, most get bored of that. When you look at it everytime they picked up steam, they just inexplicably didn't win when it mattered.
> 
> But right or wrong it's going to certainly be interesting to see how they handle it.


i think you and I will never agree on the Dark Order - its been over a year now  

but you have to admit - I was a lone voice of support in the beginning (along with two or three others) - and its really grown on these boards - maybe 50% over now?

i daresay, even Reynolds is looking more legit these days with the black jacket, slickback hair and long tights 

Now, when Preston & 5 'graduates' and removes their masks, and we get a few more putties in the background, the stage will be set 

best faction ever


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think you and I will never agree on the Dark Order - its been over a year now
> 
> but you have to admit - I was a lone voice of support in the beginning (along with two or three others) - and its really grown on these boards - maybe 50% over now?
> 
> ...


Aye for sure we won't lol, it be like that sometimes, I just don't get it with them. But I didn't get Stone Cold either so what the fuck do I really know [emoji23].


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Aye for sure we won't lol, it be like that sometimes, I just don't get it with them. But I didn't get Stone Cold either so what the fuck do I really know [emoji23].


dude.... I didn't like Stone Cold either 

(is this what common ground feels like?!)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Aye for sure we won't lol, it be like that sometimes, I just don't get it with them. But I didn't get Stone Cold either so what the fuck do I really know [emoji23].


You did not like Steve Austin but you like Jelly?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude.... I didn't like Stone Cold either
> 
> (is this what common ground feels like?!)


It is lol. As a child he was just kind of an asshole lol. Beating up old men, women, and good guys lol. The double beers was cool tho


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> You did not like Steve Austin but you like Jelly?


As a good child no lol, he just seemed like an asshole bully lol.

As far as Janela the middle school Jackass fan in me can't help but like Janela.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> As a good child no lol, he just seemed like an asshole bully lol.
> 
> As far as Janela the middle school Jackass fan in me can't help but like Janela.


But you see the appeal now right?

Jelly does look like someone who goes around doing dumb things to hurt himself and spreading STDs, so the Jackass comparison is apt heh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> But you see the appeal now right?
> 
> Jelly does look like someone who goes around doing dumb things to hurt himself and spreading STDs, so the Jackass comparison is apt heh.


As a 28 year old it makes sense now for sure.... But as a lifelong Kane fan him eliminating Kane in the 2001 Royal Rumble is still unforgivable lol.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I think they should carry on for a while with Brodie's legacy still heavily connected to the group with either rowan taking over and being an even meaner version of Brodie that the group rebel against and disband a few months down the line or they could turn them into a funny light hearted bayface group with Brodie's son taking over in being charge and making the group do crazy and silly things that results in the group disbanding a few months down the line.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> As a 28 year old it makes sense now for sure.... But as a lifelong Kane fan him eliminating Kane in the 2001 Royal Rumble is still unforgivable lol.


At last, someone who understands my pain, lol.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Anna Jay push.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I may not be objective or be taking a popular stance but I've always been a fan of The Dark Order even back when Uno was in charge. I, personally, want to see the boys along with Anna reach even greater heights while staying together as a strong unit. Be nice if you could keep them heel although that would be difficult. Maybe a tweener group. The Freebirds were considered heels unless they were against Scandor Akbar then the fans cheered them as babyfaces.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Like I said in another thread, I could see Page giving them a pep talk and him leading them as a sort of babyface group. 

But I also like the idea of Dark Dustin and Big Red.

How about bringing back Seven? And haunting Cody while he sleeps? 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

just becausse he was booked for a tribute show everyone thinks adam will be with them ? last good idea that they should do with him. way better exciting things they should do with him. either turn him bad ass heel with kenny or be a solo mega face


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Seafort said:


> I'd love to see Dustin or Erik become the leader, but if not them then I'd default to my original suggestion as the leader of Dark Order.
> 
> *Mil Muertes.
> 
> ...


Mil Muetes actually actually fits pretty well with the dark order! 

Maybe they could use it build to a return of his El Mesias character with it.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> Well, reading your posts decreases mine. You will be banned within the day. You have no chance to survive, make your time.


i understood that reference


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I think AEW are in a really difficult position on how to move forward with the dark order. If they do it poorly the criticism will come from far and wide. I have no idea how they should proceed - just hope it works after a wonderful dynamite.


----------

